# UpnOver



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

What did you do with your thread?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

He deleted it. Was afraid the stbxw found it. 

I believe in better safe than sorry but I don't think she's here.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> He deleted it. Was afraid the stbxw found it.
> 
> I believe in better safe than sorry but I don't think she's here.


She'd have to get out of her own head first if she wanted to look around. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I told him the same thing. No way in heck she's looking for ways to fix her marriage. She's "too busy" to be bothered with that. She doesn't even have time for her own kids.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

She's far too fabulous for words to actually realize she needs to improve at something.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Conrad said:


> She's far too fabulous for words to actually realize she needs to improve at something.


Ok. So how are these exs that no longer live with these folks finding out they are here and finding their threads?

I have had moments in the past where I thought my ww at least lurks here.

Some of the stuff she says sure seems like it is right out of the TAM play book.

She certainly is not coming up with it all on her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

spun said:


> Ok. So how are these exs that no longer live with these folks finding out they are here and finding their threads?
> 
> I have had moments in the past where I thought my ww at least lurks here.
> 
> ...


That's why its better to be safe than sorry. 

I once gotten busted for talking badly about a relative on another board. Thankfully my exBIL took pity on me and gave me the heads up. I went back on the board, apologized and rug swept why I said what I said. I TRY to be more careful now.

The internet isn't as private as most of us would like to think it is.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know if she has or hasn't seen any of this.

She is internet savvy, so it wouldn't be a complete shock.

A few months back I told a friend about this site and he figured me out in under 5 minutes.

Thing is, if this is going to court I don't want to risk it.

Although, I'd like to think that a person is allowed to express himself and his untamed thoughts without persecution.. but the courts work in odd ways at times.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Didn't receive a call back from attorneys office before work.

Had to force myself to get here.

Cannot lie, her not returning texts is really getting to me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

UpnOver said:


> Didn't receive a call back from attorneys office before work.
> 
> Had to force myself to get here.
> 
> Cannot lie, her not returning texts is really getting to me.


50,000 feet brother.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Conrad said:


> 50,000 feet brother.


Feeling 6 feet under.


----------



## Unwind80 (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife was reading my emails when she came across a TAM notification. That's all it took for her to come sniffing around here. You might consider changing your passwords and your password verification questions if you are at all concerned about that possibility.


----------

